# Burdekin Plum



## Dai Sensei (May 9, 2009)

I was at one of our local timber market shows the other day and picked up a branch of some Burdekin Plum (on left). This timber is pretty rare as the tree is a sacred bush-tucker tree here for the local aborigines. I cut a length of to see what it was like and then cut that into some pen blanks, some normal and others cross-cut. It was amazing with browns, reds and blacks.

Although the cross-cuts blanks were a pain to turn, and I destroyed a few blanks in the process, the Rhodium Jr Gent 3 and Sierra click turned out great with amazing Chatoyance. Mind you, the other Sierra click is in normal cut, and also looks pretty good.

They are all finished CA and look great to me, wish I could have bought more, but I still have enough for around another 30-40 blanks.

Cheers


----------



## artistwood (May 9, 2009)

excellent job. those pens really catch the eye....bear


----------



## Crashmph (May 9, 2009)

Those look awesome.   Very nice indeed. I may want to trade you for some of those blanks.:biggrin:


----------



## Kaspar (May 9, 2009)

Amazing wood.  What a great find.  Nice job on the pens, too.


----------



## markgum (May 9, 2009)

beutiful set of pens there. That is some nice looking wood.  Will have to add that to my list to search for.


----------



## Jim15 (May 9, 2009)

Those are beauties, wood is amazing.


----------



## hewunch (May 9, 2009)

very good looking stuff. And nice looking pens too.


----------



## ngeb528 (May 9, 2009)

gorgeous!  you did a beautiful job with some amazing wood.


----------



## nava1uni (May 9, 2009)

The grain is amazing and the pens and workmanship are beautiful.  Do the aborigines make things from the wood, like carvings, etc?  Where in Australia does it grow and is it a fruit tree that provides fruit.?


----------



## Ligget (May 9, 2009)

Awsome find, those are exceptional pens!


----------



## fiferb (May 9, 2009)

Gorgeous! I really like the grain in those cross cuts and you did a supberb job on fit and finish.


----------



## Dai Sensei (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the comments



nava1uni said:


> Do the aborigines make things from the wood, like carvings, etc? Where in Australia does it grow and is it a fruit tree that provides fruit.?


 
It grows along the top end of Aus and it does provide real fruit to eat.  Not sure if they use the timber for carvings.


----------



## workinforwood (May 10, 2009)

That wood is an awesome find.  Well done with the pens too!


----------



## VisExp (May 10, 2009)

Stunning looking pens.  I bet they are even nicer in person.  Very nice work.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 10, 2009)

Very nicely done Neil . I'm so happy for you !


----------



## LouCee (May 10, 2009)

That wood is great and you did a super job on the pens.


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2009)

Nice pens and great job on the finishing of them.

Now, what is a "bush-tucker", or do I really just need to avoid one/all of those creatures?

BTW, you say it is a sacred tree ... How has your 'sleep-time' been since cutting it? Noticed any weirdness about you lately!


----------

